

Show HN: Chrome extension to put ticker into a popup - kunalb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jnkobfiejkikkfjjahnieknpkabdibpp

======
kunalb
A small chrome extension I've written by digging through the way facebook
loads ticker updates: lets you check the feed without having to visit
facebook.

All completed in 24 hours -- started by learning how to write a chrome
extension, pretty printing and reading fb javascript, lots of hit and trials
to find out what worked and what didn't -- and finally releasing it on the app
store.

Slightly better screenshot here:
<http://explog.in/blog/2011/09/22/Chromicker/>

